# Pocket Door Hardware Refurbish



## Wakedog (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi All -

I just moved into a new construction and to say the least the quality of the various subcontractors was hit or miss. The indoor hardware on doors, drawers, cabinets, etc. was a bit of a mess, and one issue i just found is that the latch on a pocket door to a Jack and Jill bathroom fell off. You can see the notch in the door in Pic 1, a closeup in Pic 2, and the hardware that was there in Pic 3.

I'm going to reinforce the back of the notch with a shard of 1x2 pine and reattach the hardware. * My question is in the closeup of Pic 2 - does anyone know what these metal spikes / chards are coming from the door into the notch?* I thought it may be finishing nails or something but i cant really tell. It almost looks like mini rebar reinforcements.

Any help in IDing this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not very familiar with the construction of residential doors, but those look like staples to me. Possibly securing either the hollow core or lock block to the door frame.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Wakedog said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I just moved into a new construction and to say the least the quality of the various subcontractors was hit or miss. The indoor hardware on doors, drawers, cabinets, etc. was a bit of a mess, and one issue i just found is that the latch on a pocket door to a Jack and Jill bathroom fell off. You can see the notch in the door in Pic 1, a closeup in Pic 2, and the hardware that was there in Pic 3.
> 
> ...


Looks like staples to me. They can vary in length. Must be from the construction of the door. Hollow core should just have a strip of MDF or similar material around the edges and those must somehow keep the frame together. I would just clip them if it's getting in the way as the whole door should also have them around the exterior edges.


----------

